# Fallout 4



## Miro (3 Giugno 2015)

A 7 anni dal terzo episodio, e a 5 da New Vegas, oggi Bethesda ha ufficialmente annunciato il quarto episodio della serie Fallout, che sarà disponibile per Xbox One, PS4 e PC.
Ulteriori informazioni verranno presumibilmente date nel corso dell' E3 che si svolgerà dal 15 al 18 Giugno.

A seguire il trailer di annuncio.


----------



## Miro (3 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Giugno 2015)

Sono commosso  Finalmente..


----------



## mr.wolf (3 Giugno 2015)

Fallout 3 era un capolavoro assoluto


----------



## vota DC (3 Giugno 2015)

Ahahah ma si gioca con il cane? Scherzi a parte il protagonista è sempre stato umano, non sarebbe male decidere la razza....è vero che i non umani avrebbero meno libertà, però c'è già il 2 che costringeva ad essere un umano tribale con tutte le limitazioni tra cui non poter aiutare i cattivi (che nell'1, nel 3 e in New Vegas è possibile anche se solo in New Vegas è reso in maniera soddisfacente) e in ogni caso più opzioni ci sono meglio è, forse giocare con il cane sarebbe troppo limitato dal punto di vista dei dialoghi.


----------



## numero 3 (3 Giugno 2015)

Capolavoro assoluto. .speriamo che questo nuovo sequel non rovini la serie....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Giugno 2015)

Alla buon ora Bethesda!


----------



## Miro (4 Giugno 2015)

Box art del gioco:







Alcuni rivenditori inoltre hanno indicato come data di uscita il prossimo autunno, indicativamente fine Ottobre-inizio Novembre.



vota DC ha scritto:


> Ahahah ma si gioca con il cane? Scherzi a parte il protagonista è sempre stato umano, non sarebbe male decidere la razza....è vero che i non umani avrebbero meno libertà, però c'è già il 2 che costringeva ad essere un umano tribale con tutte le limitazioni tra cui non poter aiutare i cattivi (che nell'1, nel 3 e in New Vegas è possibile anche se solo in New Vegas è reso in maniera soddisfacente) e in ogni caso più opzioni ci sono meglio è, forse giocare con il cane sarebbe troppo limitato dal punto di vista dei dialoghi.



Credo che il non poter scegliere la razza sia dovuto a fattori di trama, in fondo in tutti i Fallout (tranne New Vegas) si impersona un abitante dei Vault che quindi deve essere necessariamente umano  non sarebbe male l'idea di poter scegliere la razza in un eventuale Fallout Online, anche se dato il gioco non credo che la parte online sia poi così applicabile.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Butcher (5 Giugno 2015)

Di questo gioco mi è sempre piaciuta un mondo l'ambientazione ma non il gameplay, lo trovo troppo lento. Per questo non riesco a farmelo piacere.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Miro (15 Giugno 2015)

Sto volando   

Data di uscita 10 Novembre 2015!


----------



## numero 3 (21 Novembre 2015)

Ho iniziato a giocare ieri sera...graficamente bellissimo...giocabilita' buona...credo sia nato l'ennesimo capolavoro...


----------



## vota DC (21 Novembre 2015)

Certo che con l'engine nuovo potevano sacrificarsi un po' di più permettendo più compagni alla volta....


----------



## Tobi (29 Novembre 2015)

ragazzi lo avete provato? vale la pena questo titolo?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Novembre 2015)

Molto bello e profondo. Peccato solamente per la grafica che è parecchio datata


----------

